# BadA$$ Bowfishing slingbow for sale



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Bought it brand new from venom outdoors and never used it,works great its the top of the line version with the adjustable bands with whisker biskuit and cajun bowfishing reel,will include 2 bowfishing arrows and extra bands. cost me over $350 will sell for 250 call or text for more info/pics 830-857-1440 located in seguin(30 mins east of san antonio)


----------

